# How do you like stocking a 10 gal. freshwater aquarium?



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

Hey guys! I was just wondering how you like to stock 10 gal. freshwater aquariums, like I asked in the title! So, just post some different ways you like to stock them and why! Here, I'll start:

3 Red Belly X-Ray Tetras because they are really cute looking, but at the same time a little freaky, and 1 Honey Sunset Gourami because they are really pretty and I have heard that they are nice with other fish.

As you can probably guess, you don't have to post ways you have stocked, you can post ways you would like to stock. Post as many as you like, and get creative! THANKS!


----------



## RazzleDazzle30 (Jun 6, 2011)

I love zebra danios - they're small, quick & exciting to watch when you have a group of them. I only have 4 but any more than one will be worth it. A 10gal is a small tank so it's important to not overstock it. I've had a 10g & 20g in the past for years and I just finally up up graded to the 50g.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

Yay! You're the first person who has posted their likings other than me!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Our 10 gallons are all divided with two bettas each in them


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

I like to put a few platies in mine  I also had some neons in with the platies, and I think I inherited a molly too at one point....


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

well id go with a female betta, 2 mystery snails, 2 african dwarf frogs and then 6 neon tetras.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

1 pair N. ocellatus "gold", + 100 shells.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i usually like to put fish in them.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

Coolio! Another way I'd like mine is 2 platies, 1 molly, 3 neon tetras, and 1 mystery snail.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Cardinal tetras! Or, I believe you could keep a pair of apistogramma hongsloi in it?


----------



## ChuckFinnley12 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a ten gallon that is way overstocked now - I started with 5 mollies, and two had babies....and silly me saved every baby I could - so now I need a bigger tank and I'm trying to find homes for them. 
My nephew is getting a tank & baby mollies for his birthday soon. 

soooo many babies...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I love guppies and like someone else said, zebra danios. I have 7 zebra danios and 6 guppies. Not in a ten gallom, they are now in a 20 gallon together. But I had the zebras in a 10 gallon along with two ADF and a cory. They're really pretty fish, and with guppies you will have more than what you asked for withen a month! I already have 3 babies from buying them a week later...Goodluck!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

A male and female betta! Spawn em! That is what I would do!


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

I would love to breed bettas, but uh, with my luck with breeding my platies, it wouldn't turn out well...


----------



## kris_41 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have guppies. I have two cobra guppies one is yellow and the other is orange, and a tuxedo guppy that is orange and black. I also have a bluish female and black/orange female. Tetras are also cool I plan on getting some when I have a bigger tank.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Betta man said:


> A male and female betta! Spawn em! That is what I would do!


But what have we learned about keeping betta pairs in small tanks for extended periods of time?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Get about 5 zebra danios and leave them in the tank for a month. After the month is up drop the temp about 5 degrees then leave it there for a couple of days. Slowly warm it back up. Watch them play in a frenzy and enjoy your fry.


----------

